# تفضلوا المجموعة الثالثة من الكتب



## salem001 (28 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تفضلوا هذة المجموعة الثالثة من الكتب وتمنى لكم الاستفادة والتوفيق.

http://www.4shared.com/file/7847669/41407e2d/petroleum_refinery_introduction.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/5991293/a03c7ac1/EniCompletionDesignManual_PetroleumOilGas_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/6044383/614c5e61/composite_PetroleumOilGas_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/5643411/21a953b8/well_cementing_Petroleumoilgas_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/5572944/5de4af3a/petroleum_origin.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/6043139/fc3e8263/Convert_PetroleumOilGas_.html

موفقين ان شاء الله 
والى اللقاء غدا مع مجموعة جديدة ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/salem001


----------



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

لو سمحت اكتب اسم الكتاب


----------



## PETROMAN (1 مارس 2007)

الاخ/salem 001
مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذة المكتبة النفطية واتمنى لو تجمعها فى مكان واحد ، وكذلك الاخذ بملاحظة الاخ omelkorah
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## superman1 (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرااااااااائع


----------



## lakdhar (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود والف شكر


----------



## ياسر سلامة (4 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## normalization (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الكريم Salem001 شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الرائع ولكن الرابط الرابع لم يفتح معي كون الرابط غير صحيح واليكم الرد الذي حصت عليه عند المحاوله لفتح الملف The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (13 يونيو 2007)

عفوا"كان ذلك الرابط الخامس وليس الرابع


----------



## احمد كمال محمود (16 يونيو 2007)

thank you for your help


----------

